# El autor reparte protagonismo y dolor



## Soledad Medina

Deseo traducir un comentario de César Coca, del periódico _El Correo_, sobre el escritor español Fernando Aramburu, autor de la novela _Patria_:

*El autor reparte protagonismo y dolor*, y muestra el dolor que, más allá de sus causas y la consideración moral que pueda suscitar, alcanza a todos.

Mi intento:
*The author distributes protagonism and pain*, and shows the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.

No me acaba de convencer “distributes” y no sé si es mejor poner “divided up”.    
Agradeceré la ayuda que puedan brindarme para mejorar mi traducción.


----------



## Lee Ann Sosa

Maybe "share"?  ((Also, "*protagonism"* is not the right word here.  You want to say "leadership".))  

The author shares his leadership and his pain, and shows....


----------



## Soledad Medina

Lee Ann, muchas gracias por aclararme que la palabra correcta en inglés no es "protagonism" y por sugerir "share" que me parece muy bien.   Sin embargo, no me convence 'leadership'.   Paso a explicarte que en la novela lo que hay son víctimas y el autor ha convertido en protagonistas a las de ambos bandos.   Ojalá puedas darme otra sugerencia.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Soledad Medina said:


> Deseo traducir un comentario de César Coca, del periódico _El Correo_, sobre el escritor español Fernando Aramburu, autor de la novela _Patria_:
> 
> *El autor reparte protagonismo y dolor*, y muestra el dolor que, más allá de sus causas y la consideración moral que pueda suscitar, alcanza a todos.
> 
> Mi intento:
> *The author distributes protagonism and pain*, and shows the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.
> 
> No me acaba de convencer “distributes” y no sé si es mejor poner “divided up”.
> Agradeceré la ayuda que puedan brindarme para mejorar mi traducción.


I'd use divide up or  apportion. It's a good book.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Marsia, te agradezco mucho tu aporte.  Dime si te choca la palabra 'protagonism' o si te parece bien.   Valoro mucho la opinión de Lee Ann que me ha ayudado en otras ocasiones pero estoy dispuesta a escuchar otras opciones.


----------



## Magazine

To my non-native ears, that sounds beautiful, Lee 

Soledad: ¿A qué se refiere el autor con protagonismo?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Soledad Medina said:


> Marsia, te agradezco mucho tu aporte.  Dime si te choca la palabra 'protagonism' o si te parece bien.   Valoro mucho la opinión de Lee Ann que me ha ayudado en otras ocasiones pero estoy dispuesta a escuchar otras opciones.


No me choca, yo la utilizaría. Como alternativa se me ocurre "relevance", pero casi prefiero " protagonism". He leído el libro y me parece que la interpretación de Lee Anne no encaja. El autor no distribuye nada suyo, " his leadership". Y leadership desde luego no tiene nada que ver con el tema del libro. En la novela el autor reparte el protagonismo y el dolor entre los personajes de distintos bandos. Le da a cada uno su dosis de protagonismo y su dosis de sufrimiento.


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> Soledad: ¿A qué se refiere el autor con protagonismo?





Marsianitoh said:


> En la novela el autor reparte el protagonismo y el dolor entre los personajes de distintos bandos. Le da a cada uno su dosis de protagonismo y su dosis de sufrimiento.


----------



## Magazine

Protagonism a mí no me suena bien tampoco. 

 Qué tal:

prominence o relevance


----------



## Soledad Medina

Marsia, tu análisis del libro me parece excepcional porque has captado plenamente la esencia de la historia.  Como bien dices, el autor reparte el protagonismo y el dolor entre los personajes de distintos bandos.  Esta novela es sencillamente magistral porque hay dramas que no son fáciles de abordar y el autor es capaz de adentrarse en el alma de todas las víctimas, pertenecer da algún modo a cada bando.

Si a ti no te choca "protagonism" creo que la dejaré.  Lo que sí haré es cambiar "distributes" y poner "divided up".   Por cierto, mi infinita gratitud a Sarah que fue quien me recomendó el libro.
Abrazos para ti, Lee Ann, Magazine y Sarah.


----------



## sarah_

Soledad Medina said:


> Por cierto, mi infinita gratitud a Sarah que fue quien me recomendó el libro.


----------



## User With No Name

Magazine said:


> Protagonism a mí no me suena bien tampoco.


A mí tampoco.

(Perdonen que llegue tarde a la fiesta...)


----------



## Soledad Medina

Nunca es tarde, mi admirado User.   Siempre eres bienvenido.   

Si no te suena bien 'protagonism' te agradecería que me sugieras otra palabra.  Lo que sí aclaro es que no puede ser leadership.  Si has leído mis comentarios sobre el libro, respaldados por Marsia que también lo leyó, lo que hace el autor es convertir en protagonistas a las víctimas de ambos bandos.


----------



## sarah_

User With No Name said:


> A mí tampoco.
> (Perdonen que llegue tarde a la fiesta...)


No User, no llegas tarde, llegas cuando todo el mundo está 'contento'. Siempre te queremos mucho, pero en estos momentos te queremos mucho más. 

La novela refleja la situación que se vivía en los pueblos pequeños en donde los familiares de las víctimas de la banda terrorista ETA tenían que convivir a diario con los familiares de los asesinos directos de sus familiares. Todos se conocen.
No da protagonismo a ninguno porque el autor no se pone de ningún lado. Generalmente, la historia se había contado desde el punto de vista de los asesinados, dejando a un lado las razones por las que los chavales se convertían en etarras, lo que les ocasionaba eso a sus familias, lo que suponía que se les encarcelara, etc. Describe circunstancias de ambas partes sin practicamente posicionarse y sin analizar el conflicto desde un único prisma.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

La Sarah está que se sale...


----------



## User With No Name

"Prominence," as Magazine suggests, is a possibility. Or "spotlight," or "leading role," or, more literally, "role of protagonist." 

I think the issue is simply that for whatever reason, "protagonismo" is a normal, understandable word in Spanish, while "protagonism" in English just isn't. (My spell checker doesn't even recognize it, not that that proves anything.)


----------



## Soledad Medina

Bien, aquí va otro humilde intento, gracias a los excelentes aportes que he recibido de ustedes: 
The author divided up prominence and pain, showing the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.

Agradeceré me den su valiosa opinión.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Entre prominence y relevance me quedo con relevance(como en mi primer post). O tal vez " the author divides up the role of protagonist and ..."
 No solo he leído el libro, lo he vivido.


----------



## Magazine

Soledad, o divided o shared, but no _devided up.

Me sigue pareciendo mejor *shared*. _


----------



## Marsianitoh

Magazine said:


> Soledad, o divided o shared, but no _devided up.
> 
> Me sigue pareciendo mejor *shared*. _


Mag, the author shares??? El autor no comparte,  el autor reparte entre sus personajes.


----------



## User With No Name

Marsianitoh said:


> Mag, the author shares??? El autor no comparte, el autor reparte entre sus personajes.


Ahora que lo mencionas, tienes razón.

A mí me gusta "distributes",  que ya se propuso en algún momento.

AGREGO: "divides", pero eso sí, sin "up".

Y ¿por qué el cambio de presente a pasado? En ambos idiomas, es normal hablar de las obras literarias en presente, ¿no?


----------



## Soledad Medina

Marsia, al igual que tú puedo decir que viví el libro.  Tienes razón en que el autor no comparte, el autor reparte entre los personajes.  Voy a poner "relevance" en vez de "prominence".   Para cambiar "divided up" habría que encontrar otra opción que no fuera "share".


----------



## Soledad Medina

User, entonces dejo "distributes" que es lo que había puesto en mi versión inicial.  Y tienes razón en que no debí poner "divided up" porque lo correcto es hablar de las obras literarias en presente.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Bueno, si a ustedes, mis queridos foreros, les parece correcta la siguiente frase, la declaro 'versión final':

The author *distributes relevance and pain*, and shows the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Soledad Medina said:


> Bueno, si a ustedes, mis queridos foreros, les parece correcta la siguiente frase, la declaro 'versión final':
> 
> The author *distributes relevance and pain*, and shows the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.


Lo siento, soy una pesada ¿ " splits" en lugar de distributes?


----------



## Soledad Medina

Marsia, ni se te ocurra volver a decir que eres una pesada porque te pongo de penitencia.   Si supieras la magnífica opinión que tengo de ti vendrías hasta Miami, a nado, a darme un abrazo. 

Creo que "splits" cumpliría su cometido.  A mí no me convencía "distributes" pero como nuestro querido User le dio el visto bueno, me decidí a incorporarlo nuevamente.  Sin embargo, "splits" me suenta mucho mejor.

Creo que ahora si llegamos a la version final antes de que alguien bautice a este hilo como "el interminable":
The author *splits relevance and pain*, and shows the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Soledad Medina said:


> Marsia, ni se te ocurra volver a decir que eres una pesada porque te pongo de penitencia.   Si supieras la magnífica opinión que tengo de ti vendrías hasta Miami, a nado, a darme un abrazo.
> 
> Creo que "splits" cumpliría su cometido.  A mí no me convencía "distributes" pero como nuestro querido User le dio el visto bueno, me decidí a incorporarlo nuevamente.  Sin embargo, "splits" me suenta mucho mejor.
> 
> Creo que ahora si llegamos a la version final antes de que alguien bautice a este hilo como "el interminable":
> The author *splits relevance and pain*, and shows the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.


No me mates , pero ahora que veo la frase entera me parece que puede resultar confusa, se podría entender que separa el protagonismo del dolor, yo creo que habría que decir algo como "the author splits both relevance and pain between/ among the characters".


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me parece muy buena tu sugerencia, así que aquí va la versión final:
The author splits relevance and pain among the characters, and shows the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.


----------



## Magazine

Soledad Medina said:


> *The author distributes protagonism and pain*, and shows the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.



Veamos, a mí me sigue pareciendo que hay un error. Lo he puesto en rojo.  Aparte de esto he sugerido otras alternativas.

 The author devides  prominence (among the characters) and shows that pain, beyond its causes and moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.

The author distributes  relevance  (among the characters) and shows that pain, beyond its causes and moral consideration it may cause/provoke, reaches everyone.

A ver si tenemos suerte y _User_ o algún otro nativo dé su visto bueno o sugiera algún cambio.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mag, la frase en español tiene dos veces la palabra "dolor".  Por tu comentario deduzco que quieres poner "pain" solamente una vez en la versión en inglés.   Esto no puedo hacerlo porque mi traducción debe ceñirse lo más posible al texto original.   El periodista analiza dos ángulos de la novela Patria y dice que "el autor reparte protagonismo y dolor" para decir a continuación "el autor muestra el dolor que ....",  o sea que la frase está compuesta de dos partes y ambas incluyen la palabra "dolor".

*El autor reparte protagonismo y dolor*, y muestra el dolor que, más allá de sus causas y la consideración moral que pueda suscitar, alcanza a todos.

*The author splits relevance and pain among the characters*, and shows the pain that, beyond its causes and the moral consideration it may provoke, reaches everyone.

 Si te entendí mal, me disculpas.


----------



## jasminasul

Yo también estoy atascada con esta palabra que es un falso amigo, pero aquí se me ocurre gives/affords equal relevance (o lo que sea) and pain...


----------

